
College degree or Udemy courses? Which is Better? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1243/college-degree-or-udemy-courses.html
======
socaller
Udemy is very disappointing, Packt publishing and a mapt subscription is so
worth it for everyone www.packtpub.com

